# Onkyo Receivers



## Dave (Jan 29, 2003)

For all of you out there that have heard of Onkyo products. In a few weeks (Walmart) is going to start selling some of them ON LINE ONLY.


----------



## PokerJoker (Apr 12, 2008)

So what? I can get most any Onkyo product I want from a number of online sources (NewEgg, Amazon, and a jillion others) right now. Been that way for years.

Keith


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

And knowing Walmart, they'll have cheap Walmart only versions. With stupid features like video only HDMI. I hate receivers like that, they should be banned.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

dpeters11 said:


> And knowing Walmart, they'll have cheap Walmart only versions. With stupid features like video only HDMI. I hate receivers like that, they should be banned.


I think you're jumping to conclusions a little too soon. Walmart has started to take notice of the fact that people have shrugged off their economy versions of electronics and is now carrying mid-line products (but not high end). Having a former Target exec, they're watching Target very closely, not wanting to lose sales. Wait and see what they carry, then form an opinion.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Cholly said:


> I think you're jumping to conclusions a little too soon. Walmart has started to take notice of the fact that people have shrugged off their economy versions of electronics and is now carrying mid-line products (but not high end). Having a former Target exec, they're watching Target very closely, not wanting to lose sales. Wait and see what they carry, then form an opinion.


Maybe, I've just gotten people asking me for my thoughts on this computer or that computer, and they have WM in the model number and limited functionality.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

dpeters11 said:


> Maybe, I've just gotten people asking me for my thoughts on this computer or that computer, and they have WM in the model number and limited functionality.


Over the years, I've picked up a few computers that are Walmart specific (an HP laptop I got on clearance and an EMachines system for my grandkids. I've done upgrades to both - larger hard drives and increased RAM for both, and a graphics card for the grandkids' machine. They aren't anything special, but then, they are as good as the low end computers you find at Best Buy.

As to TV's, they are now carrying several of the big name brands, including Samsung, Sony and LG. Model numbers aren't identical to those sold at BB.


----------

